# Roofer wanted Milton Keynes or Bedford



## Riolett uk (Jun 5, 2012)

our company is looking at subbing some work out on our roofing side please feel free to email us at [email protected]. Or visit our web site at www.riolett-services.co.uk kind regards nicky


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there

Is this still open, if it is let me know, im up for this

Thanks

Gaz


----------

